# Primary Schools in Costa Del Sol



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

Schools/ Education

Having just come back from the Costa Del Sol for a holiday, my husband and I who were already in talks about moving abroad but unsure where have come back having fallen in love with The Costa Del Sol.

I know I have many questions about all kinds such as long term rentals, jobs in our current careers, cars etc etc

But the most important one is schools...

My son is 6years old, do they attend Spanish schools, once you live there do they have to accept you into the school?

Are there English schools?

Do you have to pay for schooling?

Do they teach in English at any of the schools or does he need to speak Spanish?

Do they have a system as we do in the UK (OFSTED),?

What is the education system like in Spain?

I hope someone can help, thanks 

Caroline xlane:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If it's Spanish state school then, of course, they will teach in Spanish. Your son is young enough to pick it up quickly. You'll struggle more with parents night and homework! You will be allocated a local school and it's free though I believe you have to pay a lot more than you do in the UK for books, uniform, etc.

If you want him taught in English, then you would have to pay for International School- and it is expensive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The education system in Spain is different from the UK, they dont have GCSEs, A-levels etc. AFAIK, they dont have an OFSTED equivalent. State schools are free, altho you have to buy the books and equipment. They teach in Spanish, altho they have an English lesson as part of their curriculum. They only go up a year if/when they pass their end of term exams, so unlike schools in the UK, a year group isnt age related

British/International schools do have a overseeing body Welcome to Nabss | Nabss You do have to pay for these schools. But they are pretty much the same as private schools in England

Jo xxx


----------



## calcaroline (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks x


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

If your son is six then he is guaranteed a place in a state school in your local catchment area, although it may not be the one of your choice. There may be some subjects taught in English, depending on the school (unless this has changed recently?) 

When my son was in school here, we had to pay about 100-120 euros a year for books. I think it depends on the school again, but school dinners can cost about 100 euros per month and then if he wants to do extra curricular activities, like sport or IT after school there are also extra costs. I cant remember how much and it also depends on how many activities he chooses and your income as some discounts are given for those on a low income.


----------

